# Ancelotti: accordo con lo Zenit. Stipendio monstre.



## admin (11 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano russo izvestia, Carlo Ancelotti avrebbe trovato l'accordo con lo Zenit per la stagione 2016/2017. Ancelotti, se tutto fosse confermato, andrebbe a guadagnare 16 milioni di euro a stagione.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Mi deluderebbe da un punto di vista sportivo, rischia di chiudere con il giro dei grandissimi. Certo che, rifiutare 16 mln netti l'anno ragazzi......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi deluderebbe da un punto di vista sportivo, rischia di chiudere con il giro dei grandissimi. *Certo che, rifiutare 16 mln netti l'anno ragazzi..*....



Come se gli mancassero i soldi... A me deluderebbe proprio come uomo, altro che come sportivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Mah...

Non penso abbia bisogno di soldi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Dicembre 2015)

Penso che quei soldi ci siano altre squadre disposte a darglieli


----------



## Heaven (11 Dicembre 2015)

Beh secondo me potrebbe anche essere una bella sfida per lui, stimolante. Lo Zenit fa la champions stabilmente


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me deluderebbe proprio come uomo.




Non è bastata la farsa di giugno con B&G?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano russo izvestia, Carlo Ancelotti avrebbe trovato l'accordo con lo Zenit per la stagione 2016/2017. Ancelotti, se tutto fosse confermato, andrebbe a guadagnare 16 milioni di euro a stagione.



Ma non aveva già firmato per il Bayern?....


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come se gli mancassero i soldi... A me deluderebbe proprio come uomo, altro che come sportivo.



I soldi non gli mancano, chiaro. Ma devo spiegarti io quanti sono 16 mln netti l'anno?  Per quanti soldi tu possa avere, non fanno mai schifo. Mai.


----------



## 13-33 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Alla fine della stagione ci sara 3-4 panchine importante ( City, United, Real forse Bayern e Chelsea) e lui andrebbe li SU....


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Dicembre 2015)

" Ancelotti se lo deve prende la Riomma, così vinceranno qualcosa, perchè lui sa come si vince " cit


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Dicembre 2015)

Zenit campione d'Europa


----------



## S.1899 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Carletto ha sempre parlato di un ritorno in inghilterra dunque credo che se ne andrà piuttosto al Chelsea o al Man U

Comunque io sarei doppiamente delusa di vederlo sulla panchina di una squadra come il Zenith: primo per l'aspetto sportivo e secondo perche (posso capire che non possiamo competere col Chelsea il Man U) ma se lui scelga il Zenit, questo vorrà dicere che non era cosi ''inaccessibile'' (per noi, compresi)...


----------



## gabuz (11 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> I soldi non gli mancano, chiaro. Ma devo spiegarti io quanti sono 16 mln netti l'anno?  Per quanti soldi tu possa avere, non fanno mai schifo. Mai.



.


----------



## alessandro77 (11 Dicembre 2015)

mah, mi puzza di bufala questa notizia


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Dicembre 2015)

Non penso. Finirà al Bayern Monaco e chi ha visto l'intervista rilasciata a sport mediaset l'altro giorno, sa di cosa parlo.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non penso. Finirà al Bayern Monaco e chi ha visto l'intervista rilasciata a sport mediaset l'altro giorno, sa di cosa parlo.



Sisi s'è chiaramente capito che lui spera in quella panchina. Io credo che a fine anno se ne possano liberare potenzialmente tre per lui, i due Manchester e il Bayern. Io spero sportivamente lui vada in Baviera.


----------



## marionep (13 Dicembre 2015)

Uno che può scegliere tra Bayern, Man Utd, forse Man City, sicuramente qualsiasi italiana e qualsiasi nazionale al mondo, e che è già abbastanza ricco da poter iniziare una guerra, finisce allo Zenit? A giocare a Tomsk o Vladivostok dopo 10 ore di volo, a 10 gradi sotto zero e con meno di 5000 persone sugli spalti? In una città bella da visitare per una settimana, ma dove se ci vivi finisci per avere pensieri suicidi dopo meno di un anno, visto che possono passare anche tre o quattro mesi consecutivi senza vedere la luce del sole tra autunno ed inverno? Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.


----------

